# Womens College Coaching Hotseat



## GoWest

A bit early but Oregon, Notre Dame and Portland.....under achieving enough at this point to warrant a change?


----------



## gkrent

GoWest said:


> A bit early but Oregon, Notre Dame and Portland.....under achieving enough at this point to warrant a change?


Oregon has been underachieving for a while now....


----------



## NoGoal

According to BigSoccer, Kat Mertz contract was extended to 2019. 

Notre Dame is in 5th place in the ACC and will most likely make the tourney like last year.  TR’s position is not hot.

Portland has to be burning along with Oregon St.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal?! And here I thought you fell off the planet LOL!

Kat extends contract...things that make you go hmmmmmmmm....

If ND loses against NC they will end up 9-6-3 ( or something like that) and that is unacceptable by ND standards.

Agree on Portland and Org State....geeeesh!


----------



## GoWest

gkrent said:


> Oregon has been underachieving for a while now....


In any universe, in Nike Town....how is that possible? I know the synthetic turf turns a lot of top players away but come on, that program should be flying sky high IMHO.

There is a pretty good coach in the NW that probably would love to have a shot at that job....Mark Plakorus currently @UMontana. Maybe it's time?


----------



## Zerodenero

gkrent said:


> Oregon has been underachieving for a while now....


 Sources overheard Uncle Phil say that he ain't thinkin bout no women's soccer when his football program in the tank.


----------



## GoWest

Zerodenero said:


> when his football program in the tank


Right-oh! Maybe even when his football team was all that?


----------



## GoWest

Looking towards the SEC, I also think Lesesne might be getting "the look" after another drab season @Georgia. This season really bad in a top P5 soccer conference. Three years into a program and Tophat just around the corner he should be putting the Bulldogs on the Top 25 radar.


----------



## GoWest

Anyone hear anything on the University of Miami HC opening up?


----------



## CaliKlines

GoWest said:


> Anyone hear anything on the University of Miami HC opening up?


No, but Pitt is open now, and based on this year's performance, Miami might be next.


----------



## GoWest

CaliKlines said:


> No, but Pitt is open now, and based on this year's performance, Miami might be next.


Even though Pitt is ACC I can't imagine it ever being a "destination" coaching draw? Synthetic cold hard environment from what I have heard. U Miami on the other hand has got some potential.


----------



## outside!

For what it is worth, I heard that South Dakota State fired their coach.


----------



## GoWest

outside! said:


> For what it is worth, I heard that South Dakota State fired their coach.


I dont know much about that program but at least they seem willing to improve the coaching situation. Players at all levels of the game deserve the best coaching possible. Thanks for the info.


----------



## outside!

GoWest said:


> I dont know much about that program but at least they seem willing to improve the coaching situation. Players at all levels of the game deserve the best coaching possible. Thanks for the info.


My mistake, it is actually the University of South Dakota that got rid of their coaching staff.


----------



## GoWest

UConn HC Tsantiris retired. That is another interesting opportunity. That would seem to me to be a "destination" type program. I wonder if they were grooming someone to step in?


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> Portland has to be burning


G Smith out @Portland. Rich tradition but idk if there is enough left in the mid-major engine to compete with P5 recruiters? Santa Clara has a built in "versus Cal, Stanford, Notre Dame" year in and year out draw. Pepperdine has, well Malibu....but Portland? Is it a destination program for a stellar individual with the ability to attract top level talent and return it to prominence?


----------



## outside!

outside! said:


> My mistake, it is actually the University of South Dakota that got rid of their coaching staff.


They have hired Michael Thomas (former CSUF assistant coach) to be the new head coach.


----------



## Dos Equis

UConn promotes Rodriguez as head coach. A deserving hire and likely their best option. With a shrinking state budget and a solid assistant with legacy in the program, their search for a big name D1 coach seemed ill conceived. Rumors are at least one Ivy program is breathing easier today.


----------



## Glen

GoWest said:


> G Smith out @Portland. Rich tradition but idk if there is enough left in the mid-major engine to compete with P5 recruiters? Santa Clara has a built in "versus Cal, Stanford, Notre Dame" year in and year out draw. Pepperdine has, well Malibu....but Portland? Is it a destination program for a stellar individual with the ability to attract top level talent and return it to prominence?


Portland hired Michelle French.


----------



## Glen

CaliKlines said:


> No, but Pitt is open now, and based on this year's performance, Miami might be next.


Waldrum took the Pitt job.  Good hire for Pitt.


----------



## jojosoccer

Patrick Farmer retires from Cornell, and now going to KY. That was a short retirement.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

There is no opening at KY...


----------



## jojosoccer

My mistake
Just got Patrick Farmer info clarified from Lexington friends.
He is going to D3 school in Lexington,
not UK.


----------



## CaliKlines

jojosoccer said:


> My mistake
> Just got Patrick Farmer info clarified from Lexington friends.
> He is going to D3 school in Lexington,
> not UK.


Transylvania U...big name for a small program. Good school though.


----------



## jojosoccer

D3 and good academics.
Nice for Transylvania to get Coach Farmer on board.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

Huge pickup for a D3 as an assistant coach!


----------



## GoWest

University of Miami Hurricanes finally wised up. That is a destination program in the ACC. Anybody have an idea who may be on the 'short list' to replace?


----------



## GoWest

Anyone have insight on Hurricane interviews? Miami.....ACC......P5.......academically solid......easy to recruit from east and west coasts......awesome opportunity for the right coach, no?


----------



## GoWest

Notre Dame.....Miami.....wow! ACC is re-tooling and rightfully so. Miami......beautiful weather, UCLA-ish close to coast and solid academics. Should be a top tier program in the ACC. Notre Dame is, well Notre Dame. Not unlike Penn State, a magnet for top talent...IF you have a good coach. All of course IMHO.

It will be interesting to see who lands at these programs.

http://www.und.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/012218aac.html


----------



## Win_some

GoWest said:


> Notre Dame.....Miami.....wow! ACC is re-tooling and rightfully so. Miami......beautiful weather, UCLA-ish close to coast and solid academics. Should be a top tier program in the ACC. Notre Dame is, well Notre Dame. Not unlike Penn State, a magnet for top talent...IF you have a good coach. All of course IMHO.
> 
> It will be interesting to see who lands at these programs.
> 
> http://www.und.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/012218aac.html


What is hard to understand is TR has 11 2019 and another 6 2020 recruited - tough for the next HC.


----------



## GoWest

Win_some said:


> What is hard to understand is TR has 11 2019 and another 6 2020 recruited - tough for the next HC.


Good point. Without NLI's (and maybe even those that do have NLI's) the 2019's, 2020's etc., have some soul searching to do it would seem.

So close to signing day for 2018's too! A situation I will try to avoid for my DD but you just can't control some things. Puts renewed perspective on emphasizing the school over the soccer program maybe in the event the coach is replaced for whatever reason.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Good point. Without NLI's (and maybe even those that do have NLI's) the 2019's, 2020's etc., have some soul searching to do it would seem.
> 
> So close to signing day for 2018's too! A situation I will try to avoid for my DD but you just can't control some things. Puts renewed perspective on emphasizing the school over the soccer program maybe in the event the coach is replaced for whatever reason.


2019 and 2020 don’t have NLI’s yet.  NLI happens when they sign as a HS Sr.  For soccer it’s the 1st Wednesday of February every calender year.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> 2019 and 2020 don’t have NLI’s yet.  NLI happens when they sign as a HS Sr.  For soccer it’s the 1st Wednesday of February every calender year.


Yes  agree. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## goldentoe

GoWest said:


> Notre Dame.....Miami.....wow! ACC is re-tooling and rightfully so. Miami......beautiful weather, UCLA-ish close to coast and solid academics. Should be a top tier program in the ACC.


Annual Cost of Attendance at "The U" is about $65,000 a year.  Because of this they'll never catch UF or FSU in the recruiting battle.

You are right though, it's a great place to go to school!


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Good point. Without NLI's (and maybe even those that do have NLI's) the 2019's, 2020's etc., have some soul searching to do it would seem.
> 
> So close to signing day for 2018's too! A situation I will try to avoid for my DD but you just can't control some things. Puts renewed perspective on emphasizing the school over the soccer program maybe in the event the coach is replaced for whatever reason.


School
Coach
Soccer

It is wise to choose in that order.  Lot's can change in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> Annual Cost of Attendance at "The U" is about $65,000 a year.  Because of this they'll never catch UF or FSU in the recruiting battle.
> 
> You are right though, it's a great place to go to school!


That's $C and Stanford money!!  Yeah with that kind of cost of attendance they are in an even worse situation than $C.  At least California has a bigger talent pool and better weather.  For girls I don't know how much of a draw South Beach is but if it was early 90's and the sport was football...  Let's just say Luther Campbell and the 2 Live Crew were tearing up South Beach at that time...


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I know your post is dripping with sarcasm, but ND is not in Florida.


He was talking about Miami.  "The U."


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> He was talking about Miami.  "The U."


I’m slow on the take this morning and just figured it out.  I deleted my post, lol!


----------



## NoGoal

goldentoe said:


> Annual Cost of Attendance at "The U" is about $65,000 a year.  Because of this they'll never catch UF or FSU in the recruiting battle.
> 
> You are right though, it's a great place to go to school!


An even recruiting playing field is the West Coast Conference (all private schools) and Big West Conference (all public schools).  As long as they all have the same number of athletic scholarships available.   

Example: The CSU schools (LB and Fullerton) prior to this year were winning the WCC titles over the higher academically ranked UC schools in the Big West conference.  

No surprised that Pepperdine out recruits all of the other universities in their conference, except for Santa Clara.  Pepperdine is a top 50 University in Malibu overlooking the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> That's $C and Stanford money!!  Yeah with that kind of cost of attendance they are in an even worse situation than $C.  At least California has a bigger talent pool and better weather.  For girls I don't know how much of a draw South Beach is but if it was early 90's and the sport was football...  Let's just say Luther Campbell and the 2 Live Crew were tearing up South Beach at that time...


Oh yeah!!  early '90s for me too, and the sport was Baseball! 2 Live Crew and Vanilla Ice were big time.

Good times down in South FL.  There's a lot of $$$ at the U.  Like Pepperdine and $C, European cars are the norm on campus, even Italian sports cars.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> An even recruiting playing field is the West Coast Conference (all private schools) and Big West Conference (all public schools).  As long as they all have the same number of athletic scholarships available.
> 
> Example: The CSU schools (LB and Fullerton) prior to this year were winning the WCC titles over the higher academically ranked UC schools in the Big West conference.
> 
> No surprised that Pepperdine out recruits all of the other universities in their conference, except for Santa Clara.  Pepperdine is a top 50 University in Malibu overlooking the Pacific Ocean.


And a wingnut safe space.


----------



## full90

I don't think Miami is the draw that our generation thinks it is. Which of their sports teams is consistently good? It's not like w soccer was the only olympic sport under-performing and the other sports are killing it. I don't think Miami the location is the huge draw anymore. A good coach can recruit anywhere and Miami has some natural positives going for it, but for us older folks the name Univ of Miami means something different, IMHO, than it does to kids today. It used to be this school in a tropical paradise, now I think of it as Vegas with a beach. Meh. I'd think twice before sending my kid there.


----------



## goldentoe

full90 said:


> I don't think Miami is the draw that our generation thinks it is. Which of their sports teams is consistently good? It's not like w soccer was the only olympic sport under-performing and the other sports are killing it. I don't think Miami the location is the huge draw anymore. A good coach can recruit anywhere and Miami has some natural positives going for it, but for us older folks the name Univ of Miami means something different, IMHO, than it does to kids today. It used to be this school in a tropical paradise, now I think of it as Vegas with a beach. Meh. I'd think twice before sending my kid there.


Your HO is way off the mark.  You're obviously uninformed.  It's small, it's private, it's ranked 46th in the US news 2018 edition of Best Colleges.  Coral Gables is stunning, along with Key Biscayne and Coconut Grove, not to mention Miami Beach. The med and law schools are well regarded. If you're from back east, outside of the Ivy's and the Carolina schools, it's one of the most pursued universities.

As far as sports go, the basketball team is good.  Jim Larranaga does a fantastic job.  Mark Richt will have the football team in the title hunt soon. Baseball has won mutliple Nati's.
The women's sports are well supported.

If you're ever in the Miami area and have a chance to take a trip around the campus, do it.


----------



## GoWest

No matter anyone's take on UMiami(FL), it's gotta lotta upside and can become a real player in the ACC with the right coach IMO.


----------



## full90

Any school can become a player with the right coach. And yes, Miami has some major assets, but which of their women's olympic sports is consistently top 25? Like year in, year out? Golf? I'd just think if we are throwing UM in with the other private, top academic schools in big cities with fabulous weather as a premier destination to go to school, i'd expect their athletic teams to be consistently very good in lots of sports. 

And then there's this (which admittedly might not impact college kids, but still) http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/miami-named-worst-city-to-live-in-america-which-is-the-wake-up-call-we-need-8561790


----------



## goldentoe

And then there's this (which admittedly might not impact college kids, but still) http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/miami-named-worst-city-to-live-in-america-which-is-the-wake-up-call-we-need-8561790[/QUOTE]

Seriously @full90 ?  here's a link for ya.....  http://www.islandsofcocoplum.net/ 

Looks terrible huh? Cocoplum is right down the street from campus. 

Just speaking from experience.  Tuition has always been the #1 reason why they get clobbered by the publics in the olympic sports specifically.  The state of FL, as big as it is, has nowhere near the amount of top level players that CA has.  Can you name any private schools outside of CA that have competitive non-revenue generating athletic programs?  I can think of a handful that MIGHT be considered, but the list is very short.


----------



## espola

goldentoe said:


> And then there's this (which admittedly might not impact college kids, but still) http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/miami-named-worst-city-to-live-in-america-which-is-the-wake-up-call-we-need-8561790


Seriously @full90 ?  here's a link for ya.....  http://www.islandsofcocoplum.net/ 

Looks terrible huh? Cocoplum is right down the street from campus.

Just speaking from experience.  Tuition has always been the #1 reason why they get clobbered by the publics in the olympic sports specifically.  The state of FL, as big as it is, has nowhere near the amount of top level players that CA has.  Can you name any private schools outside of CA that have competitive non-revenue generating athletic programs?  I can think of a handful that MIGHT be considered, but the list is very short.[/QUOTE]

Creighton, Northwestern, Dartmouth, Cornell (although that one is partially funded by New York State as their Ag college).


----------



## GoWest

full90 said:


> And then there's this (which admittedly might not impact college kids, but still) http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/m...ica-which-is-the-wake-up-call-we-need-8561790


I'm not about to defend Miami but that list pretty much implicates all things considered great in Cali as well. LOL


----------



## surfrider

Greg Ryan out a Michigan.  Is he leaving for Notre Dame or Miami or did he just get canned?


----------



## GKDAD

Another Midwest coach opening at Michigan.    That program has a lot of resources and top young recruiting classes.


----------



## GoWest

surfrider said:


> Greg Ryan out a Michigan.  Is he leaving for Notre Dame or Miami or did he just get canned?





GKDAD said:


> Another Midwest coach opening at Michigan.    That program has a lot of resources and top young recruiting classes.


Is Michigan getting serious? What Ryan's coaching history? Unless he's a killer recruiter or is like what's his name Waldrum(?) looking to get back in, ND would seem to be a stretch. Miami maybe not so much?

I agree. A P5 program with a bunch of money. Other than Penn State, I wonder about the commitment of the Big10 to any sport other than football and basketball.


----------



## Win_some

GoWest said:


> Good point. Without NLI's (and maybe even those that do have NLI's) the 2019's, 2020's etc., have some soul searching to do it would seem.
> 
> So close to signing day for 2018's too! A situation I will try to avoid for my DD but you just can't control some things. Puts renewed perspective on emphasizing the school over the soccer program maybe in the event the coach is replaced for whatever reason.


A great school, a recent teammate of my daughter is  an incoming 2018 there.  I wonder who is coaching the players and '18s who graduated early to train. Seems Miami is in the same boat.


----------



## GoWest

Win_some said:


> A great school, a recent teammate of my daughter is  an incoming 2018 there.  I wonder who is coaching the players and '18s who graduated early to train. Seems Miami is in the same boat.


A bunch of speculation @Michigan as to why Ryan is gone....especially with the Michigan soccer banquet in Detroit (which happened this last weekend) planned out. Michigan is going to be fine and will find a good coach.

Miami on the surface looks to be a "diamond in the rough" but as many on here have already stated, Miami has built in challenges of its own.

I'm most intrigued by the Notre Dame situation. I hear the position is officially opening today.


----------



## GKDAD

Agreed, Michigan will be fine.    Their program is poised to go to the next level.    Great school academically.   Great academic tradition......The Team, The Team, The Team.   Tremendous support for athletes and some of the best athletic facilities in the Country.     And Ann Arbor is a great college town.    I think they will wind up with a great coach.    In addition, they had a top 6 recruiting class in 2017 and a top 4 recruiting class in 2018.   Big upside for the future.    Go Blue!


----------



## cppark

Mark Plakorous is out at University of Montana. I think it’s a huge injustice to UM’s players for the school to allow him to resign without an investigation.  

http://missoulian.com/news/local/um-women-s-soccer-coach-fired-after-texts-to-vegas/article_00330f39-ef73-5629-b3a0-5efb9c90f507.html#tracking-source=home-breaking


----------



## NoGoal

cppark said:


> Mark Plakorous is out at University of Montana. I think it’s a huge injustice to UM’s players for the school to allow him to resign without an investigation.
> 
> http://missoulian.com/news/local/um-women-s-soccer-coach-fired-after-texts-to-vegas/article_00330f39-ef73-5629-b3a0-5efb9c90f507.html#tracking-source=home-breaking


Can anyone guess what type of young women he liked?
http://gogriz.com/roster.aspx?path=wsoc


----------



## Sheriff Joe

cppark said:


> Mark Plakorous is out at University of Montana. I think it’s a huge injustice to UM’s players for the school to allow him to resign without an investigation.
> 
> http://missoulian.com/news/local/um-women-s-soccer-coach-fired-after-texts-to-vegas/article_00330f39-ef73-5629-b3a0-5efb9c90f507.html#tracking-source=home-breaking


This story is far from over.


----------



## Soccer43

well, so many things wrong with this.....

loved his tweet on the day after he "resigned"to "take care of his father" ---------  "Always remember family comes first!"  - maybe he meant the escorts are part of his family.

And why does he get privacy in this situation?  He was texting escorts with a university phone, during official university business trip, paid for by the university, and discovered through actual phone records?  Reminds me of the catholic church moving the pedophile priest to another parish or monastery to protect him and avoid embarrassment.   We certainly don't want to call it like it is and honor the players that deserved a safe and appropriate sporting and academic environment.  I would like to say he was stupid but was actually just brazen because he decided he had the power to do whatever he wanted.... and apparently he did without real consequences.


----------



## zags77

Congrats to Josh Walters and JMU....

http://www.jmusports.com/news/2018/2/2/walters-welcomes-as-womens-soccer-head-coach.aspx


----------



## GoWest

zags77 said:


> Congrats to Josh Walters and JMU....
> 
> http://www.jmusports.com/news/2018/2/2/walters-welcomes-as-womens-soccer-head-coach.aspx


Hoping Josh does well. Seems to be one of the good guys. Recruiting wise, one of the best. I am personally very interested in who she brings in to fill his spot.


----------



## zags77

My bet is it is from within....


----------



## GoWest

zags77 said:


> My bet is it is from within....


My bet from East of the Mississippi....


----------



## cppark

Sheriff Joe said:


> This story is far from over.


Is anyone else disturbed by how the UM AD is handling this? Kudos to the two brave women who stepped forward. I’m sure if was not easy for them to do. The fact the AD is not investigating this sends a clear message to their female athletes and future recruits. AD clearly wants to make it as easy as possible for Plakorous to resign with dignity while sending a message to his former players  that their safety is of secondary importance. 

Even if you take the escorts/texts part out, there are so many red flags to his coach player behavior that I cannot believe more is not being done to send a clear message to UMs athletes that UM will not tolerate this type of behavior. 

“Two team members said Plakorus, 49, had a history of acting inappropriately with them and other young women their age.

The players said Plakorus would regularly touch young women's legs, play with their hair, and that he matched on the dating app Tinder with women they knew were their age.

We weren’t the only ones who went to the athletic directors,” one player said, adding that several former assistant coaches also brought the Tinder activity to the athletic director's attention.

It’s hard because he was such a prominent figure in a lot of our lives for a long time, which gave him a lot of power and it made it hard for us to feel like we could say anything," said a player.

The players also said they felt their concerns about Plakorus were not taken seriously over the years..

Now that Plakorus has left the university, it won’t continue to investigate claims against Plakorus, Haslam said.”


----------



## gkrent

cppark said:


> Is anyone else disturbed by how the UM AD is handling this? Kudos to the two brave women who stepped forward. I’m sure if was not easy for them to do. The fact the AD is not investigating this sends a clear message to their female athletes and future recruits. AD clearly wants to make it as easy as possible for Plakorous to resign with dignity while sending a message to his former players  that their safety is of secondary importance.
> 
> Even if you take the escorts/texts part out, there are so many red flags to his coach player behavior that I cannot believe more is not being done to send a clear message to UMs athletes that UM will not tolerate this type of behavior.


Is it really a surprise given how UM administration has dealt with misconduct complaints in the past?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Hoping Josh does well. Seems to be one of the good guys. Recruiting wise, one of the best. I am personally very interested in who she brings in to fill his spot.


He is a great coach and person and will be deeply missed by the girls. He has them so stocked with talent that I say they win at least 2 titles in the next 4 years. One of the few honest guys in the recruiting game.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> He is a great coach and person and will be deeply missed by the girls. He has them so stocked with talent that I say they win at least 2 titles in the next 4 years. One of the few honest guys in the recruiting game.


Agree 100% ....Absolutely one of the nicest guys...really sad to see him leave...wish him and his family the best though...he really deserves it-- fantastic recruiter/hardest worker


----------



## GoWest

Of interest HC and R/AC openings that are in the interview stage:

Miami (HC)
Michigan (HC)
Notre Dame (HC)
UCLA (R/AC)

Any new insights?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Of interest HC and R/AC openings that are in the interview stage:
> 
> Miami (HC)
> Michigan (HC)
> Notre Dame (HC)
> UCLA (R/AC)
> 
> Any new insights?


The Notre Dame one will be interesting.  I wouldn't be surprised if another P5 loses it's coach and has to scramble to hire one in the middle of spring training.  Michigan has potential but they are at a huge disadvantage when it comes to recruiting players from the sunshine states.  It's hard to win nowadays without players from those states unless you can pull in a haul of YNT players and/or International YNT players.  That Miami job seems like a trap.  Tough conference, Sunshine state which are positives but it is an expensive school without a ton of academic heft (Florida is ranked higher and is a public school).  All that I know is that they better make the hire soon or risk wasting the spring something that none of them can afford after last years performances.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If I was the Michigan coach I would have Stratagakis pitching her Canadian YNT teammates pretty hard.  I also would have a satelite office set up at the Michigan Hawks and Eclipse Select facilities.  You know kids from Michigan and Chicago can handle the cold and with the academic credentials that Michigan has you could easily dominate recruiting in the middle of the country.


----------



## GoWest

I'm positive we'll hear something soon regarding hires but it seems to be getting a bit late with spring season in play. Getting it right is paramount.


----------



## zags77

Ill stand by my original statement and say SG becomes an assistant at UCLA....they'll find a new volunteer


----------



## MakeAPlay

Interesting hire.

http://www.und.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/022018aaa.html


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting hire.
> 
> http://www.und.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/022018aaa.html


Yeah, stayed in-house. I'm of the same mindset as it could go in any direction. Still, having a deep-talented, well coached Notre Dame team in the hunt would make the competitive landscape in women's soccer that much more enjoyable IMHO. Is NN "the man" to lead the Fighting Irish back to the promise land?


----------



## GoWest

zags77 said:


> Ill stand by my original statement and say SG becomes an assistant at UCLA....they'll find a new volunteer


You may be right.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bakersfield has filled their job.

https://gorunners.com/news/2018/2/20/sebastian-vecchio-to-lead-roadrunner-womens-soccer.aspx


----------



## BJ18

GoWest said:


> You may be right.....


Definitely right, stayed internally.


----------



## GoWest

Atlantic 10 GWU HC Sarah Barnes to Miami Hurricanes........

http://hurricanesports.com/news/2018/2/27/womens-soccer-sarah-barnes-named-miami-head-soccer-coach.aspx

Still nothing for Michigan?


----------



## GoWest

Michigan fills HC with $C R/AC Jen K....

Wonder who KD picks to fill spot?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Michigan fills HC with $C R/AC Jen K....
> 
> Wonder who KD picks to fill spot?


You mean KM?


----------



## soccer661

Wow...big news...good for Jen!


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean KM?


Yes...the 'KD' comes from our recruitment dialogues 

Who fills her spot now? Seems a never ending cycle....


----------



## MakeAPlay

BJ18 said:


> Definitely right, stayed internally.


I agree the girls love her.


----------



## Soccercritique

GoWest said:


> Michigan fills HC with $C R/AC Jen K....
> 
> Wonder who KD picks to fill spot?


Klien is a horrible coach.  I got to watch her for a week coach U-16 girls at ODP nationals a few years ago and her sessions were gawd awful to watch.  However she is a GREAT recruiter...kids seem to like her.


----------



## Glovestinks

Ask the kids at Michigan if she is a good coach. She has taken a toxic program and made it good in 5 months.


----------



## Soccercritique

Glovestinks said:


> Ask the kids at Michigan if she is a good coach. She has taken a toxic program and made it good in 5 months.


You’re right.  It’s really all about the experience.  Like I said, she can recruit, she relates amazing to players, and kids love her.  From teaching the technical and tactical aspects of the game, it’s a much different story. Let’s be honest here...if the environment was toxic anyone would be better than the previous coach-which is unfortunate.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Oregon State - coach should have been let go last year.  Losing 6-0 to CO and to WCC foes is unacceptable
St. Mary's - coach on thin ice.  

UC Davis  and CAL - both coaches got an extension and both have disappointed afterwards.   
Utah - struggling in the PAC-12


----------



## girlgotgame

eastbaysoccer said:


> Oregon State - coach should have been let go last year.  Losing 6-0 to CO and to WCC foes is unacceptable
> St. Mary's - coach on thin ice.
> 
> UC Davis  and CAL - both coaches got an extension and both have disappointed afterwards.
> Utah - struggling in the PAC-12


Word is St. Mary’s must finish 500 for the coach to keep his job. Explains the cupcake preseason schedule and the desperate tactics on the field


----------



## eastbaysoccer

girlgotgame said:


> Word is St. Mary’s must finish 500 for the coach to keep his job. Explains the cupcake preseason schedule and the desperate tactics on the field


He’s had 5 years to build the program.  I’m sure the AD knows he scheduled weak teams in his contract year.  So are you saying he needs to be 4-4-1 in the WCC?


----------



## girlgotgame

4-4-1 would be a big improvement


----------



## eastbaysoccer

girlgotgame said:


> Word is St. Mary’s must finish .500 for the coach to keep his job. Explains the cupcake preseason schedule and the desperate tactics on the field


Well it looks like he will finish under .500.  I’ll assume a loss to Pacific would all by seal the deal?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Seton hall, Woford and Iona has posted for new  head coach positions.

Soon Oregon State and St. Mary’s will join them.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UTEP coach gone


----------



## eastbaysoccer

NEW coach openings for Womens D1 college soccer. 

IONA
Wofford 
Seton Hall
UTEP
Oregon State


----------



## gkrent

How is the Pacific coach still sitting pretty?  They been at the bottom of the table for 7 years.  They've had maybe one *really* good player.  I know of a couple of incoming players that are very good, but what is going on over there?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pacific coach is 3 years in.  I gather she will feel pressure next year.


----------



## outside!

It appears that University of Louisiana at Lafayette are looking for a new women's coach.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Current Openings:

IONA
Wofford 
Seton Hall
UTEP
Oregon State
LA Lafayette
Univ. Illinois Chicago

There will be a few others joining the list as the year winds down.


----------



## GoWest

eastbaysoccer said:


> Current Openings:
> 
> IONA
> Wofford
> Seton Hall
> UTEP
> Oregon State
> LA Lafayette
> Univ. Illinois Chicago
> 
> There will be a few others joining the list as the year winds down.


Hearing Yale is open.


----------



## Zerodenero

GoWest said:


> Hearing Yale is open.


Confirmed.


----------



## GoWest

Zerodenero said:


> Confirmed.


Is that a good or bad thing? I know a couple players headed that way in '19 but haven't had a chance to talk with them yet.


----------



## espola

GoWest said:


> Is that a good or bad thing? I know a couple players headed that way in '19 but haven't had a chance to talk with them yet.


I think in the general scheme of things, turning down a chance to attend Yale because they hired a different women's soccer coach is a case of misplaced priorities.


----------



## Zerodenero

GoWest said:


> Is that a good or bad thing? I know a couple players headed that way in '19 but haven't had a chance to talk with them yet.


Well, first....RM is a good guy. He had 2 decades at the helm which can be good and bad. 

I’d sum up the change and temperament of the team/program by looking at it like a productivity bell curve.....It was time for a change, both for him personally and the program.


----------



## GoWest

espola said:


> I think in the general scheme of things, turning down a chance to attend Yale because they hired a different women's soccer coach is a case of misplaced priorities.


True but I remain curious as to who expressed a thought about "turning down a chance to attend Yale..." due to a coaching change?



Zerodenero said:


> Well, first....RM is a good guy. He had 2 decades at the helm which can be good and bad.
> 
> I’d sum up the change and temperament of the team/program by looking at it like a productivity bell curve.....It was time for a change, both for him personally and the program.


Insightful. Maybe some new leadership will invigorate!


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> I think in the general scheme of things, turning down a chance to attend Yale because they hired a different women's soccer coach is a case of misplaced priorities.


The only worry is if the new coach does not honor the previous coaches commitments or honors them only to treat the players poorly.


----------



## Zerodenero

outside! said:


> The only worry is if the new coach does not honor the previous coaches commitments or honors them only to treat the players poorly.


True. The players have advocated to the powers that be for one the assistants to fill the HC roll. But a national search is on and We’ll see how it turns out.

More importantly, Regardless who the new AD finds, the situation is a great illustration for parents to guide your kids to....A) choose a school/campus/environment they will love, enjoy & embrace....over B) success of the soccer program and/or coach.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> The only worry is if the new coach does not honor the previous coaches commitments or honors them only to treat the players poorly.


Since Yale does not award athletic scholarships, the commitment is not financial, and they are already admitted, which is something a new coach could not take away.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Syracuse job is open.

Makes sense for Yale to hire outside if they want a change.  Current players only thinking about their situation.  Admin thinking about the overall program and future.


----------



## Handball

espola said:


> Since Yale does not award athletic scholarships, the commitment is not financial, and they are already admitted, which is something a new coach could not take away.


This is true for 2019 recruits.  Is it the case for 2020 and younger verbal commits?


----------



## VegasParent

eastbaysoccer said:


> NEW coach openings for Womens D1 college soccer.
> 
> IONA
> Wofford
> Seton Hall
> UTEP
> Oregon State


Matt Kagan is the new Oregon State coach.

https://osubeavers.com/news/2018/12/18/womens-soccer-oregon-state-welcomes-new-head-coach-matt-kagan.aspx


----------



## Zerodenero

eastbaysoccer said:


> Syracuse job is open.
> 
> Makes sense for Yale to hire outside if they want a change.  Current players only thinking about their situation.  Admin thinking about the overall program and future.


New coach in New Haven: http://www.yalebulldogs.com/sports/w-soccer/2018-19/releases/20181219dipobn


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Zerodenero said:


> New coach in New Haven: http://www.yalebulldogs.com/sports/w-soccer/2018-19/releases/20181219dipobn


Ascending coach.  Nice guy with lots of success.  He will leave for a top program in a few years.


----------



## Zerodenero

eastbaysoccer said:


> Ascending coach.  Nice guy with lots of success.  He will leave for a top program in a few years.


I Don’t know a thing about him other than he’s originally from Connecticut. That said, DD flew home last night and said the team is excited for what lies ahead. 1st assignment from him was for his players to come back fit/ready to roll into beep testing & assessment.....looks to me like he wants to stake his claim/win and I, more importantly my kiddo is pumped up & all about it


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> I Don’t know a thing about him other than he’s originally from Connecticut. That said, DD flew home last night and said the team is excited for what lies ahead. 1st assignment from him was for his players to come back fit/ready to roll into beep testing & assessment.....looks to me like he wants to stake his claim/win and I, more importantly my kiddo is pumped up & all about it


How long was the other dude there?


----------



## Glen

Sheriff Joe said:


> How long was the other dude there?


20+ years.  The new athletic director isn't messing around.  They've had multiple long-tenured coaches "resign" under the new AD after poor seasons.  My guess is that the baseball coach is next to go.


----------



## Zerodenero

Sheriff Joe said:


> How long was the other dude there?


2 decades


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> 2 decades


Woe, time for some new blood, enjoy your Christmas with her.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Zerodenero said:


> 2 decades


Nothing warms the heart more than when your kid is pumped and motivated.  Good luck and Hapoy holidays!


----------



## Fact

Zerodenero said:


> I Don’t know a thing about him other than he’s originally from Connecticut. That said, DD flew home last night and said the team is excited for what lies ahead. 1st assignment from him was for his players to come back fit/ready to roll into beep testing & assessment.....looks to me like he wants to stake his claim/win and I, more importantly my kiddo is pumped up & all about it


I met him a few years back when he was at Washington.  Yale is lucky to have him. Enjoy the holidays with your dd.


----------



## push_up

I am looking forward to uberdouche's aka MAP new years soccer predictions for the next natty.  I predict he/she will be 0-4.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> I am looking forward to uberdouche's aka MAP new years soccer predictions for the next natty.  I predict he/she will be 0-4.


See you still have nothing worth saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> I am looking forward to uberdouche's aka MAP new years soccer predictions for the next natty.  I predict he/she will be 0-4.


Who hurt you?


----------



## CaliKlines

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who hurt you?


MAP created push-up. Same question could be asked of Abdul. 2 peas in a pod...not a lot of difference between those two.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> MAP created push-up. Same question could be asked of Abdul. 2 peas in a pod...not a lot of difference between those two.


You are so dumb.


----------



## Kicknit22

push_up said:


> I am looking forward to uberdouche's aka MAP new years soccer predictions for the next natty.  I predict he/she will be 0-4.


He’s still living rent free in your noggin. Damn! Why is that?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicknit22 said:


> He’s still living rent free in your noggin. Damn! Why is that?


Because they pretend to have an ego and try so hard. But in the end just limp and lame. Now give me 20.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Any thoughts on who takes the UC Davis job

Cal has a volunteer asst that is Kentucky’s x coach.  Seems like a quick fix

Then you have lots of assts and D2 head coaches that could be good candidates.

UCLA, Stanford, USC and San Jose State assts in play.   Can’t imagine Davis grabbing any asst from a losing program.


----------



## RiverRat

eastbaysoccer said:


> Any thoughts on who takes the UC Davis job
> 
> Cal has a volunteer asst that is Kentucky’s x coach.  Seems like a quick fix
> 
> Then you have lots of assts and D2 head coaches that could be good candidates.
> 
> UCLA, Stanford, USC and San Jose State assts in play.   Can’t imagine Davis grabbing any asst from a losing program.


there might be a coach from another california state school in play in a couple of weeks. maybe she’ll want it


----------



## eastbaysoccer

It’s a 1 hour drive or so from Sonoma State to UC Davis.   Hmmmm.


----------



## RiverRat

RiverRat said:


> there might be a coach from another california state school in play in a couple of weeks. maybe she’ll want it





eastbaysoccer said:


> It’s a 1 hour drive or so from Sonoma State to UC Davis.   Hmmmm.


i was thinking more like one from down south. cost of living is much less expensive in davis than westwood


----------



## MakeAPlay

RiverRat said:


> i was thinking more like one from down south. cost of living is much less expensive in davis than westwood


You are pretty dumb.  You should take the penis out of your ass.


----------



## RiverRat

MakeAPlay said:


> You are pretty dumb.  You should take the penis out of your ass.


yeah, you're probably right map...it is doubtful that davis would want her with all that baggage either


----------



## sirfootyalot

Davis wants the HC from San Francisco State.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

sirfootyalot said:


> Davis wants the HC from San Francisco State.


Hamm was someone who I thought would be in the running.  Young, successful and mobile.  I don’t see any reason why she wouldn’t say yes.  Big blow to SF State that saw a resurgence upon her arrival if true.


----------



## LBSoccer

Bummer for the SFSU soccer program. Wish the coach the best its a great opportunity for her.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I was thinking she would have been interested in the St Mary’s  job that should open up next season as she’s from Moraga.   Good hire for Davis....they are lucky to have her until she eventually takes the CAL job in 2-3 years.  She’s a rising star.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Who fills SF state job?

Guessing San Jose State or Cal assistant.  Both are in the area.


----------



## Kopi

So anyone know where ex UC Davis coach Kaufman might end up?


----------



## gkrent

Kopi said:


> So anyone know where ex UC Davis coach Kaufman might end up?


US Soccer?


----------



## Kopi

gkrent said:


> US Soccer?


Heard she landed as assistant coach with Houston Dash


----------



## Kicknit22

When is SDSU going to rid itself of Friesen and Co.?  What a pathetic display in all facets.  I don’t see it getting any better anytime soon either.  Couldn’t be more abvious that they miss JPF’s recruiting.


----------



## full90

Kicknit22 said:


> When is SDSU going to rid itself of Friesen and Co.?  What a pathetic display in all facets.  I don’t see it getting any better anytime soon either.  Couldn’t be more abvious that they miss JPF’s recruiting.


Yeah as an Aztec fan I’ll go ahead and say never. He’s won like 10 titles there and the parents I chat with love him. I just had this convo with Tim ward and when I said I’m an SDSU fan he raves about what a good guy and coach he is. And they have monster recruiting classes coming in 20 and 21. 

They were super young last year and were killed with injuries this year. They were in the ncaas two seasons ago so not sure how pathetic that is?


----------



## Kicknit22

full90 said:


> Yeah as an Aztec fan I’ll go ahead and say never. He’s won like 10 titles there and the parents I chat with love him. I just had this convo with Tim ward and when I said I’m an SDSU fan he raves about what a good guy and coach he is. And they have monster recruiting classes coming in 20 and 21.
> 
> They were super young last year and were killed with injuries this year. They were in the ncaas two seasons ago so not sure how pathetic that is?


Yeah, I guess you’re right. Only been paying attention the last few years, and it seems they’re in a down turn.  I used the word “pathetic “ in description of the level and style of play.  I’m an Aztec fan (all sports) and hope they get things turned around. Right now......really hard to watch.


----------



## Swoosh

full90 said:


> Yeah as an Aztec fan I’ll go ahead and say never. He’s won like 10 titles there and the parents I chat with love him. I just had this convo with Tim ward and when I said I’m an SDSU fan he raves about what a good guy and coach he is. And they have monster recruiting classes coming in 20 and 21.
> 
> They were super young last year and were killed with injuries this year. They were in the ncaas two seasons ago so not sure how pathetic that is?


I remember JuanPa!  Whatever happened to him?  And is it his recruiting or his work with the mental aspect?


----------



## Kicknit22

Got his HC break at Oakland U.  I just don’t think it’s a coincidence that things have taken a negative turn upon his departure.  Plus, I’ve heard of top players wanting to leave, or have left, the program as well.


----------



## UOP

Possible trouble for Cal coach

https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/10/10/ex-cal-womens-soccer-player-sues-school-after-getting-cut-from-team/


----------



## Fact

UOP said:


> Possible trouble for Cal coach
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/10/10/ex-cal-womens-soccer-player-sues-school-after-getting-cut-from-team/


Pure nonsense. Her parents and her, as well as her attorney should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## gkrent

Lawsuit aside, that is pretty unusual to see 4-5 players being dropped like that.  Does anyone have any inside info?  Maybe the girls broke some rules...


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Lawsuit aside, that is pretty unusual to see 4-5 players being dropped like that.  Does anyone have any inside info?  Maybe the girls broke some rules...


They had a bad year.  Maybe the coach thinks the new recruits will do better.


----------



## goldentoe

gkrent said:


> Lawsuit aside, that is pretty unusual to see 4-5 players being dropped like that.  Does anyone have any inside info?  Maybe the girls broke some rules...


They have 31 on the ‘19 roster, same as ‘18. Without cuts they would have had 35-36.

I don’t know Title IX inside and out, but maybe there are NCAA limits on roster size differences from men to women.  The men are carrying 27 this year.

I think they call this lawnmower parenting, taken to the extreme.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

More reasons to fire Neil.  Like I said, a first round bow out and he is gone.  Should have lost to Oregon last evening if it wasn’t for that botched keeper play.


----------



## End of the Line

eastbaysoccer said:


> More reasons to fire Neil.  Like I said, a first round bow out and he is gone.  Should have lost to Oregon last evening if it wasn’t for that botched keeper play.


You're from the East Bay and your daughter doesn't go to Cal.  It sounds like your problem with McGuire is personal.

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the type of people who run to daddy and file lawsuits when they get cut from sports teams are usually cancer.  We'll never know why she was cut because Cal will take the high road, but I'm guessing it's because she was dragging the team down with a piss poor attitude and/or her parents were insufferable.  Of course, even with the cuts, the women's team still has more players than the men.  How does her lawyer explain that away?  Cal violated Title IX by giving the women a bigger roster than the men, but not a much bigger roster?


----------



## board of education

goldentoe said:


> They have 31 on the ‘19 roster, same as ‘18. Without cuts they would have had 35-36.
> 
> I don’t know Title IX inside and out, but maybe there are NCAA limits on roster size differences from men to women.  The men are carrying 27 this year.
> 
> I think they call this lawnmower parenting, taken to the extreme.


I thought in a power 5 conference that a player couldn’t get cut? Or is it their scholarship that can’t be cut?


----------



## gkrent

board of education said:


> I thought in a power 5 conference that a player couldn’t get cut? Or is it their scholarship that can’t be cut?


. 

this player was non scholarship according to the article


----------



## Swoosh

A non scholarship player is the same as a student on campus.  This is just unnecessary
noise.


----------



## gkrent

Swoosh said:


> A non scholarship player is the same as a student on campus.  This is just unnecessary
> noise.


I think what board of education was referencing is that an NLI in the power five is good for all 4 years, and the only way a coach can get out of it is the player voluntarily transferring or quitting the team.  There might be some posters that have more details...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Nothing against Neil.  He’s underperformed at Cal for several years and honesty it would be best if the program moved on from him. 

Cal is on par with UCLA in academics and is a desirable destination for smart talented female soccer player.  One would expect CAL to be as successful as the school across the Bay and Amanda  down south.

The people that have a beef with Neil are the 5 girls he cut and the one that’s suing him.  There has to be some merit to the lawsuit.   Why waste all that money and bring all that attention to your daughter.
Cancer kids usually transfer and typically don’t ask to be to be reinstated.


----------



## Nefutous

eastbaysoccer said:


> Nothing against Neil.  He’s underperformed at Cal for several years and honesty it would be best if the program moved on from him.
> 
> Cal is on par with UCLA in academics and is a desirable destination for smart talented female soccer player.  One would expect CAL to be as successful as the school across the Bay and Amanda  down south.
> 
> The people that have a beef with Neil are the 5 girls he cut and the one that’s suing him.  There has to be some merit to the lawsuit.   Why waste all that money and bring all that attention to your daughter.
> Cancer kids usually transfer and typically don’t ask to be to be reinstated.


Don’t most of Cal’s teams underperform based on the type of recruits they should be pulling in?

I went to Cal and my roommates were a manager of the football team and a cheerleader,  Both would show football prospects around.    But the problem they faced was that while some kids loved the urban environment, it was a little too urban for most kids, especially those from out of state.  Today those same issues exist. If you are on the western side of campus the amount of homeless and tweakers is out of control, although the campus and the rest of the neighborhood is pretty nice these days.  My son goes there and loves it but many of his friends chose UCLA because Westwood is way cleaner.


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> I think what board of education was referencing is that an NLI in the power five is good for all 4 years, and the only way a coach can get out of it is the player voluntarily transferring or quitting the team.  There might be some posters that have more details...


I believe a player can be released from any program at any time.  The binding part is the scholarship.  You may release but they would still be on aid unless they quit or transferred.  Thus when a player is a non-scholarship player, it's as if the coach is releasing a regular student from campus that tried out and wasn't good enough.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal had darn good basketball team when Montgomery was there.  Then that carried a for a few when Bozeman took over.

Same for football in the Mariucci and Telford era.


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> A non scholarship player is the same as a student on campus.  This is just unnecessary
> noise.


A non-scholarship player listed on the roster may still get special treatments, such as early class selection, preferred housing requests, excused absences from classes for away games and home games that interfere with class schedule, etc, depending on the college policies and/or major.


----------



## Nefutous

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal had darn good basketball team when Montgomery was there.  Then that carried a for a few when Bozeman took over.
> 
> Same for football in the Mariucci and Telford era.


True but if you look at where the stars of those teams came from, most were local or grew up in sketchy neighborhoods so Berkeley was not a shock to them.  Under Montgomery his star Randel grew up a few miles away and Christopher was from a sketchy part of LA if I am not mistaken.  Bozeman had local Kidd and paid off parents to get players.  Telford had Rodgers as his quarterback and although he was from Chico spent a lot of time in the area between moves.

I bet if you look at top collegiate teams throughout all sports (other than sports where a region of the US has the bulk of the best players due to being more popular for kids to play like waterpolo, beach volley etc ) you will find that top teams have players from throughout the country.  Berkeley’s soccer team has a large percentage from not only the Bay Area, but girls that played at  Mustangs.  Didn’t half of last years recruits come from Mustang before his dd decided to go to UCSB at the last minute?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Saw that Neil works at mustang as do his assistants.  Is that allowed by the ncaa?


----------



## Nefutous

eastbaysoccer said:


> Saw that Neil works at mustang as do his assistants.  Is that allowed by the ncaa?


Yes it is allowed. I would say the majority of college coaches also coach at the club level.  Although it must be an interesting conversation talking to your club players about their collegiate goals.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Saw that Neil works at mustang as do his assistants.  Is that allowed by the ncaa?


Yes.  My son's last "club" tournament was as a free-agent signee with the Davis Legacy BU19 club team playing at the Surf Thanksgiving tournament in San Diego his Freshman year at UC Davis, after the Varsity season had concluded.  The coach of the Davis team was an assistant coach at UC Davis.


----------



## Swoosh

espola said:


> Yes.  My son's last "club" tournament was as a free-agent signee with the Davis Legacy BU19 club team playing at the Surf Thanksgiving tournament in San Diego his Freshman year at UC Davis, after the Varsity season had concluded.  The coach of the Davis team was an assistant coach at UC Davis.


Interesting that the coach did that.  Coaches are not allowed to coach their own players in the offseason.


----------



## Justus

Nefutous said:


> Yes it is allowed. I would say the majority of college coaches also coach at the club level.  Although it must be an interesting conversation talking to your club players about their collegiate goals.


I have no clue on any of the rules for girls sports so I won't go there.  However, we should try and be like the, http://www.socalhoops.com/southern.htm.  I don't think you will see Coach Cronin and his assistants also coaching one the top Socal AAU Travel teams like,  *Double Pump Pump N Run All Star Traveling Teams.*  You might see a AAU coach take head job or be assistant college, but they never get or do both.


----------



## NTX07

Matt Potter out at Oklahoma.  Too bad because there is some good young talent there.  Any takers?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Colleges the could make a change at the end of the year if the coaches are at the end of their contract:

Oregon (look @OSU,  made great improvements w new coach)

St. Mary’s (Paul Radcliffe and Sapsford were successful there so it can be done)

Pacific (lost with prior coach and current coach.  Not sure new coach is the answer) Maybe more full scholarships or better facilities is part of the answer?)


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UC Riverside? Might be time for a change.  Young up and coming female coach maybe.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

unlv and Oregon coach out


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Leader out at Grand Canyon.


----------



## gkrent

As we have predicted forever, St Mary’s coach out.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> As we have predicted forever, St Mary’s coach out.


Players and parents did not like him and he did not show any progress.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

LMU coach out.


----------



## Dominic

Kat Mertz at Oregon resigns. Manny Martins from LA Premiere is interim coach.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Neil M would certainly be a good candidate for Oregon and LMU is cal chooses to move on from him.  He could also stay local at SMC but that could be below his pay grade.

There will be many top head coaches that would love to coach at CAL.  The AD’s box would be full.
Neil is a good coach.  CAL needs a great coach.  I’d think they can get that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

I'll bet Neil survives this year.  He only had 1 bad loss and Stanford hung 4 on a lot of teams.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

The Outlaw said:


> I'll bet Neil survives this year.  He only had 1 bad loss and Stanford hung 4 on a lot of teams.


I suppose it depends on expectations and progress.
He’s a good coach but has not progressed CAL past round 1.   Stanford, UCLA, USC have progressed so that’s how he’s judged.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Any thoughts on who takes the st. Mary’s or LMU job.  Would think Max Rooke at Pepperdine would be a good candidate for both.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

eastbaysoccer said:


> Any thoughts on who takes the st. Mary’s or LMU job.  Would think Max Rooke at Pepperdine would be a good candidate for both.


Agreed.  What's the dirt on Nagy at Arizona?


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Any thoughts on who takes the st. Mary’s or LMU job.  Would think Max Rooke at Pepperdine would be a good candidate for both.


He'd be a good candidate anywhere but his family is pretty well established in SoCal


----------



## soccerobserver

Dominic said:


> Kat Mertz at Oregon resigns. Manny Martins from LA Premiere is interim coach.


I hope Manny gets the HC position...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Faherty No Longer Yale Women’s Soccer Coach - Yale University
					

NEW HAVEN, Conn. – Effective immediately, Brendan Faherty is no longer the head coach of the Yale University women's soccer team. Faherty went 11-4-1 overall and




					yalebulldogs.com


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> Faherty No Longer Yale Women’s Soccer Coach - Yale University
> 
> 
> NEW HAVEN, Conn. – Effective immediately, Brendan Faherty is no longer the head coach of the Yale University women's soccer team. Faherty went 11-4-1 overall and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yalebulldogs.com


One and done and I am not talking about the NBA draft.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> One and done and I am not talking about the NBA draft.


Greener pastures?


----------



## warrior49

Going 11-4-1 and 4-2-1 in Ivy League play wouldn't seem like it would get a first year coach fired. Wonder what happened.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> One and done and I am not talking about the NBA draft.


He may have just been seen as a space filler after the previous coach was implicated in the fake-athlete admissions scandal.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

His assistants from Stony Brooke are now leading Yale in the interim.


----------



## espola

Simisoccerfan said:


> His assistants from Stony Brooke are now leading Yale in the interim.


Usually a new coach hires his own assistants once he is in place.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> One and done and I am not talking about the NBA draft.


Truth....more to come out soon. Getting more of the 411 tonight.


----------



## Glen

Women’s soccer coach leaves Yale amid allegations of misconduct
					

Update, November 21: After publication of the story, Faherty’s lawyers, Theodore W. Heiser and Suisman Shapiro, said the coach denies the allegations. “Mr. Faherty is […]




					yaledailynews.com


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> Women’s soccer coach leaves Yale amid allegations of misconduct
> 
> 
> Update, November 21: After publication of the story, Faherty’s lawyers, Theodore W. Heiser and Suisman Shapiro, said the coach denies the allegations. “Mr. Faherty is […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaledailynews.com


And two or three jobs ago.

I can't even think of a comment about this that isn't likely to be seen as offensive by someone.


----------



## Fact

Zerodenero said:


> Truth....more to come out soon. Getting more of the 411 tonight.


Geez so sorry your dd has had to deal with this crap in her young adulthood.  Lesson to be learned is that you choose the school not the Soccer program as I know your dd did.  Hopefully this won’t dampen her feelings about soccer and her team can be stronger due to the adversity of the last 2 years.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wonder if there were any improprieties at UW, Stoneybrook and Yale?


----------



## Zerodenero

Fact said:


> Geez so sorry your dd has had to deal with this crap in her young adulthood.  Lesson to be learned is that you choose the school not the Soccer program as I know your dd did.  Hopefully this won’t dampen her feelings about soccer and her team can be stronger due to the adversity of the last 2 years.


I think we can all agree that as parents, you/me/we want to raise strong (but loving) young women.....Women, who make a positive impact in the world. 

I will refrain from going Reverend ZD on y’all. However I will, with 100% certainty say that gut feeling, intuition, spirit, zen-ness, thin-slicing is real. Teach your girls to listen to it. Cultivate it. Foster it.

While my dd could not play this year. I will openly say there was a lot more going on, in different forms, that her antennas picked up, right away. And yet, she loves the school, and has hopes to potentially come back to the team, in some contribution capacity.

A prolific one once said...

.“You can fool some people some of the time, but you can’t fool all the people all of the time”

-Bob Marley


----------



## eastbaysoccer

More reason to hire good women coaches.  No doubt a handful of these male coaches are looking at our daughters, possibly thinking things, but never acting.  It’s the few that lack the filter to refrain like  Brendan, who get themselves into trouble.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> More reason to hire good women coaches.  No doubt a handful of these male coaches are looking at our daughters, possibly thinking things, but never acting.  It’s the few that lack the filter to refrain like  Brendan, who get themselves into trouble.


Right now, in the Pac12, there is only ONE woman head coach under contract for next season (Cromwell).  I have to believe the ADs at UW (gotta figure that hire has been known for a while, right?) UO are conscious of the impact of their hires (not that they won't hire a man but that they will at least give it more than a passing thought)


----------



## Fact

eastbaysoccer said:


> More reason to hire good women coaches.  No doubt a handful of these male coaches are looking at our daughters, possibly thinking things, but never acting.  It’s the few that lack the filter to refrain like  Brendan, who get themselves into trouble.


Female coaches can and have also committed the same crimes/ethics violations.  Don't follow yourself that your dd is safe because she has a female coach.


----------



## dk_b

Fact said:


> Female coaches can and have also committed the same crimes/ethics violations.  Don't follow yourself that your dd is safe because she has a female coach.


Not sure anyone is saying that women are incapable of doing the same things.  They are.  But the accounts of predatory coaches overwhelmingly involve male coaches.

(I will add as the parent of a GK: while my daughter has had some excellent male GK coaches, a woman GK is preferable b/c the position is played differently and a woman GK coach understands that from the athlete's and the coach's perspective)


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Fact said:


> Female coaches can and have also committed the same crimes/ethics violations.  Don't follow yourself that your dd is safe because she has a female coach.


Definitively possible.  Guessing if you looked at statistics males are predominant perpetrators.


----------



## Fact

dk_b said:


> Not sure anyone is saying that women are incapable of doing the same things.  They are.  But the accounts of predatory coaches overwhelmingly involve male coaches.
> 
> (I will add as the parent of a GK: while my daughter has had some excellent male GK coaches, a woman GK is preferable b/c the position is played differently and a woman GK coach understands that from the athlete's and the coach's perspective)





eastbaysoccer said:


> Definitively possible.  Guessing if you looked at statistics males are predominant perpetrators.


Yes I agree more prevalent with men but I would never let me guard down.  And it is often easier for women to “groom” their victims because of letting their guard down.


----------



## Soccer43

Agreed - AD’s, DOC’s especially those that are male may miss the signs and downplay what is going on as no big deal.  Have definitely seen this in high school.  Female coaches also are just not always the best - we have had a few that have not been good for many reasons


----------



## Soccer4evr

eastbaysoccer said:


> More reason to hire good women coaches.  No doubt a handful of these male coaches are looking at our daughters, possibly thinking things, but never acting.  It’s the few that lack the filter to refrain like  Brendan, who get themselves into trouble.


Don't just hire a "good" woman coach, hire the BEST candidate for the job.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Soccer4evr said:


> Don't just hire a "good" woman coach, hire the BEST candidate for the job.


Agree


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> Agree


Of course you want an excellent coach for any team you or a loved one is involved with.  But to me, all things being equal, I’d much prefer a woman coaching my daughters.  That is not because I am worried about a man preying on them (despite an earlier comment) but because I think there are certain aspects of being a female athlete that even the best male coaches cannot coach.  And, as noted above, that is particularly true of goalkeepers.

Before I went to grad school, I taught kids who were very different from me - racially, linguistically, socio economically.  I cared about them and was, sometimes, even a good teacher.  But all things being equal, I think they’d have benefitted more from being taught by a teacher from their community or from a shared background.  But since Oakland started each year with hundreds of teacher vacancies, all things were never equal and there were never an abundance of candidates of any category.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Henderson reports pacific coach out.

that’s three openings in the wcc!
24 open jobs across the USA.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

eastbaysoccer said:


> Henderson reports pacific coach out.
> 
> that’s three openings in the wcc!
> 24 open jobs across the USA.


Entire staff removed from the team page.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

So who fills the open positions in the  WCC and PAC-12?

Univ. Washington  - Theresa Romagnolo, Tiffany Roberts or any other top female soccer coach.  Jill Ellis rumor....... There are rumors that the WSU could leave for UW if they ante up and pay.  If the money is right I could see ANY coach uprooting their family to coach here.  IMO best job in the country.

Oregon - heard they want a woman.  Will assume a top female head coach at a mid major.  Problem is the school is located in podunk Eugene

LMU - likely a top asst. from an elite D1 school.  Money on Pepperdine asst.   This is a good job.

St. Mary's-  top asst. from winning D1 program or D2 head coach from winning program.  Possible re-tread if they can't find anyone

Pacific - same as St. Mary's.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Free coaches that could deserve another HC chance?  

Kai Edwards -  volunteer at CAL, former SMC coach. 
Jon Lipsitz - asst at SMC, prior HC at Kentucky.  

Winning Coaches that could end up at UW or Oregon?

Tiffany Roberts - HC at UCF, pedigree and winner wherever she goes.  She's from the West Coast.  Her name always comes up.
Chris Watkins- former BYU Asst that has *turned Gonzaga around in 2 years.*
Jim Thomas - HC at Boise State.  *1st place and made D1 NCAA*
Lauren Hansen -  HC SJSU.  return to Oregon?  *Made D1 NCAA and makes playoffs every year*
Theresa Romagnolo- UW volunteer, former Notre Dame coach

Coaches for LMU, SMC, Pacific?

Max Rooke - top asst at Pepperdine.  *Elite program that makes D1 NCAA*
Jay Mason - Cal Poly Pomona HC, * CP made D2 playoffs*
Austin Risenhoover - CAL asst.  and long time UCSB asst.  *CAL 1st round NCAA*
Bernardo Silva - asst SAC state and long time Cal poly asst.  *SAC State made playoffs*
Tina Estrada -  long time asst at SMC, Depaul and now SJSU.  *SJSU has made playoffs*


----------



## Soccer4evr

eastbaysoccer said:


> Free coaches that could deserve another HC chance?
> 
> Kai Edwards -  volunteer at CAL, former SMC coach.
> Jon Lipsitz - asst at SMC, prior HC at Kentucky.
> 
> Winning Coaches that could end up at UW or Oregon?
> 
> Tiffany Roberts - HC at UCF, pedigree and winner wherever she goes.  She's from the West Coast.  Her name always comes up.
> Chris Watkins- former BYU Asst that has *turned Gonzaga around in 2 years.*
> Jim Thomas - HC at Boise State.  *1st place and made D1 NCAA*
> Lauren Hansen -  HC SJSU.  return to Oregon?  *Made D1 NCAA and makes playoffs every year*
> Theresa Romagnolo- UW volunteer, former Notre Dame coach
> 
> Coaches for LMU, SMC, Pacific?
> 
> Max Rooke - top asst at Pepperdine.  *Elite program that makes D1 NCAA*
> Jay Mason - Cal Poly Pomona HC, * CP made D2 playoffs*
> Austin Risenhoover - CAL asst.  and long time UCSB asst.  *CAL 1st round NCAA*
> Bernardo Silva - asst SAC state and long time Cal poly asst.  *SAC State made playoffs*
> Tina Estrada -  long time asst at SMC, Depaul and now SJSU.  *SJSU has made playoffs*


I like Lauren Hansen for the Oregon position. Tina Estrada could either take over at SJSU if Hansen leaves or take the SMC job since as you said she was a long time assistant there.  I think Bernardo Silva would be a good choice for Pacific, SAC State just up the road.


----------



## UOP

UOP job is high risk, high reward.  Any person that can turn this program around will set themselves up for a big job in the future (I.e. men’s UOP coach who got the job at UCLA).

No head coach would touch this job In fear of failure and relegation back to an assistant for 5–7 years.

Perfect for an up and coming dynamic assistant or overlooked assistant veteran.  Worse thing that can happen is they are unsuccessful and go back to assistant coach.


----------



## Glen

eastbaysoccer said:


> Free coaches that could deserve another HC chance?
> 
> Kai Edwards -  volunteer at CAL, former SMC coach.
> Jon Lipsitz - asst at SMC, prior HC at Kentucky.
> 
> Winning Coaches that could end up at UW or Oregon?
> 
> Tiffany Roberts - HC at UCF, pedigree and winner wherever she goes.  She's from the West Coast.  Her name always comes up.
> Chris Watkins- former BYU Asst that has *turned Gonzaga around in 2 years.*
> Jim Thomas - HC at Boise State.  *1st place and made D1 NCAA*
> Lauren Hansen -  HC SJSU.  return to Oregon?  *Made D1 NCAA and makes playoffs every year*
> Theresa Romagnolo- UW volunteer, former Notre Dame coach
> 
> Coaches for LMU, SMC, Pacific?
> 
> Max Rooke - top asst at Pepperdine.  *Elite program that makes D1 NCAA*
> Jay Mason - Cal Poly Pomona HC, * CP made D2 playoffs*
> Austin Risenhoover - CAL asst.  and long time UCSB asst.  *CAL 1st round NCAA*
> Bernardo Silva - asst SAC state and long time Cal poly asst.  *SAC State made playoffs*
> Tina Estrada -  long time asst at SMC, Depaul and now SJSU.  *SJSU has made playoffs*


Why would coaches from SMC deserve jobs? They are perennial bottom feeders of the WCC.  SMC is just lucky they get to play UOP every year.  The bottom half of the WCC was especially atrocious this year.  No wonder Watkins was able to turn around Gonzaga to the best of the worst.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

that’s the danger of accepting a SMC or Pacific job as a previous winking D2, naia head coach.  The chances are great you’re going to lose and take steps backwards in your career.

Kai and Jon will likely have to head up a D3 program or get lucky with a good asst. job.  

To get a great coach both of these schools will have to take a chance on a young local asst.  and hope they do great.   Lots of diamonds out there looking for a shot.


----------



## pitch_perf

eastbaysoccer said:


> Free coaches that could deserve another HC chance?
> 
> Kai Edwards -  volunteer at CAL, former SMC coach.
> Jon Lipsitz - asst at SMC, prior HC at Kentucky.
> 
> Winning Coaches that could end up at UW or Oregon?
> 
> Tiffany Roberts - HC at UCF, pedigree and winner wherever she goes.  She's from the West Coast.  Her name always comes up.
> Chris Watkins- former BYU Asst that has *turned Gonzaga around in 2 years.*
> Jim Thomas - HC at Boise State.  *1st place and made D1 NCAA*
> Lauren Hansen -  HC SJSU.  return to Oregon?  *Made D1 NCAA and makes playoffs every year*
> Theresa Romagnolo- UW volunteer, former Notre Dame coach
> 
> Coaches for LMU, SMC, Pacific?
> 
> Max Rooke - top asst at Pepperdine.  *Elite program that makes D1 NCAA*
> Jay Mason - Cal Poly Pomona HC, * CP made D2 playoffs*
> Austin Risenhoover - CAL asst.  and long time UCSB asst.  *CAL 1st round NCAA*
> Bernardo Silva - asst SAC state and long time Cal poly asst.  *SAC State made playoffs*
> Tina Estrada -  long time asst at SMC, Depaul and now SJSU.  *SJSU has made playoffs*


What about GCU HC? Any thoughts on candidates/applicants?


----------



## Soccer4evr

UOP said:


> UOP job is high risk, high reward.  Any person that can turn this program around will set themselves up for a big job in the future (I.e. men’s UOP coach who got the job at UCLA).
> 
> No head coach would touch this job In fear of failure and relegation back to an assistant for 5–7 years.
> 
> Perfect for an up and coming dynamic assistant or overlooked assistant veteran.  Worse thing that can happen is they are unsuccessful and go back to assistant coach.


I disagree with your assessment of UOP being "high risk" for a coach. Look at what the former UOP coach did for the men's soccer program. Why would the women's program be any different? So what if they hire a really good D2 or D3 coach, just need to find that someone who is willing to take it on.


----------



## dk_b

Soccer4evr said:


> I disagree with your assessment of UOP being "high risk" for a coach. Look at what the former UOP coach did for the men's soccer program. Why would the women's program be any different? So what if they hire a really good D2 or D3 coach, just need to find that someone who is willing to take it on.


women’s college soccer is quite different than men’s. Look at SMC - coach has been there a while and now has a strong team. Hard for a women’s coach to recruit there but there are far fewer men’s programs. Not saying it can’t be done on the women’s side at UOP or SMC (Paul R did well before moving to Stanford) but it is different and I think harder.


----------



## Soccer4evr

dk_b said:


> women’s college soccer is quite different than men’s. Look at SMC - coach has been there a while and now has a strong team. Hard for a women’s coach to recruit there but there are far fewer men’s programs. Not saying it can’t be done on the women’s side at UOP or SMC (Paul R did well before moving to Stanford) but it is different and I think harder.


If comparing the UOP's mens team with the women's team isn't apples-to-apples then UOP's athletic director should take a look at what the Oregon State coach has done with the Beaver's women's program, and yes, I understand that the WCC and PAC 12 are very different conferences. The Oregon State team is basically the prior coach's recruits and I wouldn't say that recruiting to Oregon schools is exactly easy compared to other PAC 12 schools. Kudos to Kagan and UOP needs to look for someone of his pedigree and who is willing to take a chance.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Kagan did a great job.

UNLV tabs his assistant to head UNLV.  And so we begin.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Yale tabs Sarah Martinez to head Yale.


----------



## dk_b

Soccer4evr said:


> If comparing the UOP's mens team with the women's team isn't apples-to-apples then UOP's athletic director should take a look at what the Oregon State coach has done with the Beaver's women's program, and yes, I understand that the WCC and PAC 12 are very different conferences. The Oregon State team is basically the prior coach's recruits and I wouldn't say that recruiting to Oregon schools is exactly easy compared to other PAC 12 schools. Kudos to Kagan and UOP needs to look for someone of his pedigree and who is willing to take a chance.


I agree with you that the comparisons have to be w/in the women's game and I think that OSU is a good example for UOP (is Corvallis the Stockton of Oregon or Stockton the Corvallis of Northern California?).  I wonder what the right comparison would be for SMC?  The Moraga suburb is not the hotbed of a college town and while Randy Bennett has done a great job for men's hoops, the baseball team has produced some really good players and the men's soccer team is quite strong, I am not sure those experiences extend to women's soccer.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I think the difference between OSU and UOP is cost.  UOP is $$$$ And w/o financial assistance not an option for middle class families who have to fork the bill.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

......and I think cost comes in to play for SMC.

Loyola, USD, Santa Clara , Pepperdine—-excellent locations.  And of course SC and Pepp have great coaches that have instilled a winning culture.

places like UOP and SMC are stepping stones to the next big job at a great location.  So even if these
Schools turn it around, which they could,  the coach leaves and they are back to square one.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Kai Edwards named Southern Utah HC.  He should have some success there.  There’s no Pepperdine/Santa Claras in that conference.


----------



## olympico11

eastbaysoccer said:


> Univ. Washington  - Theresa Romagnolo, Tiffany Roberts or any other top female soccer coach.  Jill Ellis rumor....... There are rumors that the WSU could leave for UW if they ante up and pay.  If the money is right I could see ANY coach uprooting their family to coach here.  IMO best job in the country.


The other rumor for UW is Julie Woodward -HC @ Seattle U - as a potential front runner. Also Mark Carr, USYNT coach, is a rumored candidate. Guessing he's applying to a number of these jobs.


----------



## dk_b

olympico11 said:


> The other rumor for UW is Julie Woodward -HC @ Seattle U - as a potential front runner. Also Mark Carr, USYNT coach, is a rumored candidate. Guessing he's applying to a number of these jobs.


Carr is an interesting name given 2020's U20 WWC - isn't he coaching the U20 USWNT?


----------



## soccerobserver

FWIW after 28 years and 15 consecutive years of Conference Finals or Championships John Hopkins University moved on from their Head Coach...









						Johns Hopkins Announces Women's Soccer Coaching Change - Johns Hopkins University Athletics
					

Leo Weil Guided Blue Jays for 28 Seasons




					hopkinssports.com


----------



## sirfootyalot

Heard Oregon is trying to lure Stanford associate HC. Not sure who else is in the mix


----------



## Dubs

sirfootyalot said:


> Heard Oregon is trying to lure Stanford associate HC. Not sure who else is in the mix


Which one?


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> Which one?


Only associate HC at Stanford is Hideki.  He has experience coaching at UO (his prior position before Stanford, I believe)


----------



## Dos Equis

soccerobserver said:


> FWIW after 28 years and 15 consecutive years of Conference Finals or Championships John Hopkins University moved on from their Head Coach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johns Hopkins Announces Women's Soccer Coaching Change - Johns Hopkins University Athletics
> 
> 
> Leo Weil Guided Blue Jays for 28 Seasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopkinssports.com


Maybe JHU will finally get someone in there who actively recruits. Historically 95% of their recruiting is done at their summer camp, the other 5% effectively walk-ons.

With undergraduate enrollment of 6,000, a top-10 academic ranking, world-class STEM programs, target school status with every major employer, and a decent women's soccer budget (due to the Title IX offset of having a top D1 men's lacrosse program), this program should be more dominant than they have been, a D3 college cup participant every year, and a first choice D3 women's soccer school in the East Coast. 

A few years back, I heard from reliable sources they were negotiating to join the Ivy League, but things fell apart over their men's Lacrosse program not wanting to give up the scholarships, and the Ivies demanding all or nothing participation.


----------



## espola

Dos Equis said:


> Maybe JHU will finally get someone in there who actively recruits. Historically 95% of their recruiting is done at their summer camp, the other 5% effectively walk-ons.
> 
> With undergraduate enrollment of 6,000, a top-10 academic ranking, world-class STEM programs, target school status with every major employer, and a decent women's soccer budget (due to the Title IX offset of having a top D1 men's lacrosse program), this program should be more dominant than they have been, a D3 college cup participant every year, and a first choice D3 women's soccer school in the East Coast.
> 
> A few years back, I heard from reliable sources they were negotiating to join the Ivy League, but things fell apart over their men's Lacrosse program not wanting to give up the scholarships, and the Ivies demanding all or nothing participation.


Johns Hopkins is one of the grandfathered exceptions to the DIII rule that are allowed to have one traditional sport (in their case lacrosse - all the other grandfathered DIII schools put up a DI ice hockey team, with corresponding DI women's teams added later).  I would think that giving up the DIII competition in all those other sports would have been more of a stumbling block for the Ivy League and JH.









						Divisional Differences and the History of Multidivision Classification
					

Divisional Differences and the History of Multidivision Classification




					www.ncaa.org


----------



## Glen

Dos Equis said:


> Maybe JHU will finally get someone in there who actively recruits. Historically 95% of their recruiting is done at their summer camp, the other 5% effectively walk-ons.
> 
> With undergraduate enrollment of 6,000, a top-10 academic ranking, world-class STEM programs, target school status with every major employer, and a decent women's soccer budget (due to the Title IX offset of having a top D1 men's lacrosse program), this program should be more dominant than they have been, a D3 college cup participant every year, and a first choice D3 women's soccer school in the East Coast.
> 
> A few years back, I heard from reliable sources they were negotiating to join the Ivy League, but things fell apart over their men's Lacrosse program not wanting to give up the scholarships, and the Ivies demanding all or nothing participation.


Check your reliable sources:  https://www.jhunewsletter.com/article/2004/02/hopkins-in-a-league-of-its-own-ivy-league-invitation-rumor-is-nothing-but-an-old-fabrication-82318


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> Check your reliable sources:  https://www.jhunewsletter.com/article/2004/02/hopkins-in-a-league-of-its-own-ivy-league-invitation-rumor-is-nothing-but-an-old-fabrication-82318


Don't forget Penn!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

sirfootyalot said:


> Heard Oregon is trying to lure Stanford associate HC. Not sure who else is in the mix


UCLA assistant makes around 106k.  Guessing Hidecki makes similar if not more and the job is stable as long as Ratclife stays.  If a Stanford asst gets prayed away it’s the third asst but you’ll have to take a chance on her cuz she’s green.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Tony Minatta,  ex IOWA state coach takes SFA job.

So now two experienced former "losing" D1 coaches have taken low D1 jobs.  I see a trend?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Sian Hudson,  3 year D2 coach,  gets LSU job.


----------



## gkrent

Good Content in this thread, @eastbaysoccer!


----------



## LadiesMan217

LMU coach has been hired - to be announced next week.


----------



## Soccer43

Mark Carr?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Mark Carr coached in the wcc before









						Mark Carr Resigns As San Francisco Women's Soccer Head Coach - University of San Francisco Athletics
					

(San Francisco) - Mark Carr has resigned as the head coach of the University of San Francisco women's soccer team, as announced Tuesday by Director of Athletics




					usfdons.com
				




Terrible record.  Coaching WNT players does not make u a good coach.  Example- Kat Mertz.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LMU does not need re-tread.  Needs a proven winner.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Soccer43 said:


> Mark Carr?


No.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cooke, Risenhoover or Estrada.

three are assistants whose teams have made the conference playoffs or NCAA playoffs.
I can’t imagine LMU settling some someone who has not.

long shot-  longtime assistant at Santa Clara.


----------



## LadiesMan217

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cooke, Risenhoover or Estrada.
> 
> three are assistants whose teams have made the conference playoffs or NCAA playoffs.
> I can’t imagine LMU settling some someone who has not.
> 
> long shot-  longtime assistant at Santa Clara.


Maybe MAP knows.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Maybe UCLA assistant if they top her 106k salary.


----------



## LadiesMan217

eastbaysoccer said:


> Maybe UCLA assistant if they top her 106k salary.


It is official.


----------



## LadiesMan217

SMC close to signing new coach.


----------



## NTX07

eastbaysoccer said:


> Tony Minatta,  ex IOWA state coach takes SFA job.
> 
> So now two experienced former "losing" D1 coaches have taken low D1 jobs.  I see a trend?


Not sure why Wally pick a guy with a really poor record of recruiting in Texas


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LadiesMan217 said:


> SMC close to signing new coach.


This will be an interesting pick.  I’ll be curious to see who takes this job.  School has  hovered around 7 wins  for years now and have lost a lot of impact seniors.  This doesn’t bode well for a new coach.   More of the same gets you fired like Travis and Kai.  Unless of course SMC discovers the next Paul Radcliffe.


----------



## olympico11

LadiesMan217 said:


> It is official.


Can you post the official announcement?


----------



## LadiesMan217

olympico11 said:


> Can you post the official announcement?


No official announcement - just official on paper. I just get my news from NCAA insiders.


----------



## olympico11

Found it 








						Two-time Women’s World Cup Player and Two-Time Olympian Jenny Bindon Selected to Lead Lions - Loyola Marymount University Athletics
					

LMU Athletics has selected Jenny Bindon as the women's soccer program's sixth head coach. Bindon joins will lead the Lions following three seasons as an assistant




					lmulions.com


----------



## outside!

olympico11 said:


> Found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-time Women’s World Cup Player and Two-Time Olympian Jenny Bindon Selected to Lead Lions - Loyola Marymount University Athletics
> 
> 
> LMU Athletics has selected Jenny Bindon as the women's soccer program's sixth head coach. Bindon joins will lead the Lions following three seasons as an assistant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmulions.com


My only piece of advice to Ms. Bindon would be to eliminate the red smoke grenades when they introduce the starting line up. If you can see it, you shouldn't breath it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

logical hire by LMU.  However hard to say if this works out.  

IMO manny martins (Oregon) , Bernardo Silva (sac state and Austin Risenhoover still out there.  All long time assistants that have been passed over.  Maybe one of them can be a Lauren Hanson at SJSU.


----------



## olympico11

Another blog has Cromwell leaving for the Reign HC job - getting pushed out over the fake player she accepted on the roster a couple years ago...... ???


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Hmmm.  If too much heat from the scandal Cromwell does leave until it dies down and takes over another top program later.

Meanwhile Fannon at Bowling Green takes over IOWA state job.  Bowling Green job open.

Evansville job filled by PFAU, current asst.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If UCLA opens I see Tiffany Roberts from UCF heading there.   I’ve mentioned her name before but my guess is she’s not willing to move her family for just any job.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Michael Swan (former asst. Charlotte) to Marshal
Chris Shaw (former UNLV) to Robert Morris


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Georgetown lead asst. takes over at COLGATE


----------



## SoccerJones

eastbaysoccer said:


> If UCLA opens I see Tiffany Roberts from UCF heading there.   I’ve mentioned her name before but my guess is she’s not willing to move her family for just any job.


Lou Lieberman has ties to UCLA (player and coach) and she has USD getting better every year since she's been there


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Mark Carr to OKLAHOMA


----------



## NTX07

eastbaysoccer said:


> Mark Carr to OKLAHOMA


Great news for Oklahoma State


----------



## beachbum

Graham Abel Oregon?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

NTX07 said:


> Great news for Oklahoma State


Great news for OSU as I believe this is not a good hire.  He was a lost a lot of games while at USF.  It’s easy to recruit and win for US Soccer.


----------



## SoccerJones

eastbaysoccer said:


> Great news for OSU as I believe this is not a good hire.  He was a lost a lot of games while at USF.  It’s easy to recruit and win for US Soccer.


totally agree..how these coaches keep getting jobs and higher national team jobs is beyond me.  A guy with his pedigree (in name only) would only draw kids...but this isn't the case...


----------



## SoccerJones

Why aren't Cal Poly and UCSB coaches on the hot seat?  They haven't done anything in a long time?  Also, SDSU should really look at replacing Frisen...the program isn't where it once was and the best kids are transferring like crazy.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal poly coach loved and and can leave on his own terms.  Probably the same at UCSB.  Both jobs are stepping stone jobs.  Same for SDSU.  Pay not great at either place.  

Plus most AD’s don’t care about women’s soccer. Their success is probably tied into the success of the revenue generating sports.


----------



## SoccerJones

But that's the problem...the schools i've mentioned above haven't cut the mustard in recent years (UCSB has had "some" success).  I don't see why AD's don't give a crap about soccer and just let it be...


----------



## dk_b

Graeme Abel Named Head Women’s Soccer Coach at University of Oregon
					

Abel Served as U.S. WNT Goalkeeper Coach for Five Years and Two World Cup Championship Teams




					www.ussoccer.com
				








__





						Graeme Abel - Women's Soccer Coach - University of Oregon Athletics
					

Graeme Abel was named the fourth women's soccer head coach of the modern era on Dec. 30, 2019, and has made an immediate impact on the program.  In his first two




					goducks.com


----------



## Soccer4evr

Any word on the Washington job?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

dk_b said:


> Graeme Abel Named Head Women’s Soccer Coach at University of Oregon
> 
> 
> Abel Served as U.S. WNT Goalkeeper Coach for Five Years and Two World Cup Championship Teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ussoccer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme Abel - Women's Soccer Coach - University of Oregon Athletics
> 
> 
> Graeme Abel was named the fourth women's soccer head coach of the modern era on Dec. 30, 2019, and has made an immediate impact on the program.  In his first two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goducks.com


Is that a good or bad hire?


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> Is that a good or bad hire?


I think he's a good hire.


----------



## Swoosh

dk_b said:


> I think he's a good hire.


Care to elaborate?  He has all of zero wins as a head coach.


----------



## dk_b

Swoosh said:


> Care to elaborate?  He has all of zero wins as a head coach.


Yup and beggers can't be choosers.  It is not like any program can ask for the established, winning track record, head coaches to up and leave.  "Hey, Paul!  Hey, Anson!  Hey, Amanda!  Come and coach up here!"  Obviously it does not work like that and it is one reason why successful head coaches tend to stay put for a good while.

In this case, if you take a close look at Oregon's scores over the last two years, you see something that is pretty consistent.  Most losses are one-goal, many of those goals (and tying goals in 4 of their 5 ties this year) came on late (70+ min) goals.  Despite a poor record, the roster is competitive.  Can it win?  Can a coach make a difference?  Can a new GK make a difference?  Can a year of experience for a very good freshman class make a difference? Can a coach create a buzz that helps with recruiting?  If they follow up with wins, yes.

I look at the "coaching hotseat" discussion really differently than most b/c the criticisms are usually logically sound but practically unrealistic.  The criticisms assume that each vacancy has an abundance of candidates, that the right coach can recruit in Stockton or Moraga or anywhere else and compete, that the resources and interest of the athletic department are fungible among sports (maybe there is some acknowledgment that football and men's hoops are different), etc.  I look at it more practically - what type of coach can Program X attract.  And I think Oregon has done a really good job in getting someone who knows the game, has worked in college and has coached the most important position on the field.  Those are ingredients to make a big change in a year and that can create momentum.  So, yeah.  I think it is a good hire.


----------



## dk_b

dk_b said:


> Yup and beggers can't be choosers.  It is not like any program can ask for the established, winning track record, head coaches to up and leave.  "Hey, Paul!  Hey, Anson!  Hey, Amanda!  Come and coach up here!"  Obviously it does not work like that and it is one reason why successful head coaches tend to stay put for a good while.
> 
> In this case, if you take a close look at Oregon's scores over the last two years, you see something that is pretty consistent.  Most losses are one-goal, many of those goals (and tying goals in 4 of their 5 ties this year) came on late (70+ min) goals.  Despite a poor record, the roster is competitive.  Can it win?  Can a coach make a difference?  Can a new GK make a difference?  Can a year of experience for a very good freshman class make a difference? Can a coach create a buzz that helps with recruiting?  If they follow up with wins, yes.
> 
> I look at the "coaching hotseat" discussion really differently than most b/c the criticisms are usually logically sound but practically unrealistic.  The criticisms assume that each vacancy has an abundance of candidates, that the right coach can recruit in Stockton or Moraga or anywhere else and compete, that the resources and interest of the athletic department are fungible among sports (maybe there is some acknowledgment that football and men's hoops are different), etc.  I look at it more practically - what type of coach can Program X attract.  And I think Oregon has done a really good job in getting someone who knows the game, has worked in college and has coached the most important position on the field.  Those are ingredients to make a big change in a year and that can create momentum.  So, yeah.  I think it is a good hire.


I have other reasons why I think this is a good hire but they are more personal so not really relevant to the broader discussion.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If he’s able to maximize the talents of his roster and places kids in areas to succeed, can recruit and is a good person then I would say he’s a good hire.

Zero D1 victories and goal keeping coach are a concern but perhaps he was the best candidate that accepted the job. Maybe he works out.

I’m waiting to see who got the UW job.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> perhaps he was the best candidate that accepted the job.


I think that is the part that is often overlooked when people discuss these coaching openings.  I, for one, will be rooting hard for him to succeed in Eugene.


----------



## SoccerJones

dk_b said:


> I think that is the part that is often overlooked when people discuss these coaching openings.  I, for one, will be rooting hard for him to succeed in Eugene.


If you're looking for the big time college experience, Oregon doesn't get much better than that.  State of the art facilities, good sport culture and the college scene is great.  Not sure why they haven't been able to turn the tide.  While he has good NT credentials, not sure how well he'll do in the X's and O's category...will probably hire a great assistant to help in that area.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Agreed on the points above.

Curious to see who goes to pacific and SMC also.
Both good jobs for an assistant that has NOT been given a chance.  

Pacific started mostly F/S out there and looked competitive vs. USF/USF/Gonzaga.  

SMC loses a good number of senior starters and contributors.

Pacific probably the better job to succeed.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SoccerJones said:


> If you're looking for the big time college experience, Oregon doesn't get much better than that.  State of the art facilities, good sport culture and the college scene is great.  Not sure why they haven't been able to turn the tide.  While he has good NT credentials, not sure how well he'll do in the X's and O's category...will probably hire a great assistant to help in that area.


Problem with Oregon is they are in a conference with:

USC, CAL, UCLA, Stanford, etc.  all elite schools.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> Problem with Oregon is they are in a conference with:
> 
> USC, CAL, UCLA, Stanford, etc.  all elite schools.


yes. A problem shared by others. But a challenge, too


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> Care to elaborate?  He has all of zero wins as a head coach.


Zero losses also, right?


----------



## SoccerJones

eastbaysoccer said:


> Problem with Oregon is they are in a conference with:
> 
> USC, CAL, UCLA, Stanford, etc.  all elite schools.


most recruiters use that as an advantage.  Playing in the best conference (arguably) in the nation, national exposure...should be an easy sell.  I would exclude Cal from there...they haven't been a factor in a long time.  They had a good bounce back year but still a ways to go.  Next year's recruiting classs should be good and it'll be interesting to see what transfers they get.


----------



## Swoosh

espola said:


> Zero losses also, right?


They literally hired a zero everything. If it were a place like Davis, I would understand, but its Oregon and they're in the Pac 12.


----------



## dk_b

Swoosh said:


> They literally hired a zero everything. If it were a place like Davis, I would understand, but its Oregon and they're in the Pac 12.


So whom do you hire in the pac 12? Or, at least, who appears on your list of target candidates?

I have zero way of knowing the level of responsibility of a coaching candidate with years as an assistant and none as a HC. He may have been involved in all aspects or in limited ways.  We just don’t know (well, I’ll just speak for myself). But those who interview the candidates do and those who act as references do.  Unless one is an insider and knows all the candidates who were turned away or who turned them away, it’s folly to speculate. Until we see what happens. And that’s always the risk with a new hire who has not been a HC at a power 5 school.


----------



## Dominic

I was hoping for Emanuel  Martins at Oregon.


----------



## dk_b

Dominic said:


> I was hoping for Emanuel  Martins at Oregon.


I think he’s being kept on


----------



## SoccerJones

dk_b said:


> So whom do you hire in the pac 12? Or, at least, who appears on your list of target candidates?
> 
> I have zero way of knowing the level of responsibility of a coaching candidate with years as an assistant and none as a HC. He may have been involved in all aspects or in limited ways.  We just don’t know (well, I’ll just speak for myself). But those who interview the candidates do and those who act as references do.  Unless one is an insider and knows all the candidates who were turned away or who turned them away, it’s folly to speculate. Until we see what happens. And that’s always the risk with a new hire who has not been a HC at a power 5 school.


TBH, like you i don't know who's good, upcoming crummy, or just plain old lucky.  I made a comment last year that I thought Jen Klien would get run out of Michigan because I thought she was a TERRIBLE X's and O's coach (saw her at many ODP/regional trainings through the years) and they had a hell of a run.  

One old college football coach once said (paraphrasing) that you can have the best coach on a team full of unathletic people and will have the same results.  On the flip side, you can have a coach who's a GREAT recruiter and subpar coach and he/she will do wonders.  I think that college soccer is full of subpar coaches that can recruit.  It's no wonder why Stanford, UNC, UCLA, Duke, Virginia, Florida State have are always in the mix.  Great location with great college life AND more importantly, pretty good degree after all is said and done.  Who wouldn't be chompiin at the bit to go to one of these schools??


----------



## Ansu Fati

Rumor on another forum has a Big Ten HC, possibly Paula Wilkins from Wisconsin taking UW job


----------



## Ansu Fati

Cornell open


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Is that a good or bad hire?


Excellent hire.  Great coach, excellent rep.   The fact that he's a GK coach is, IMHO, advantageous as well for all perspectives of the game.


----------



## beachbum

He was a assistant at Oklahoma 4 years ago as well.  Look like a good hire.


----------



## gkrent

dk_b said:


> yes. A problem shared by others. But a challenge, too


Hey if Wazzu can get into the College Cup then why not Oregon?


----------



## pulguita

SoccerJones said:


> TBH, like you i don't know who's good, upcoming crummy, or just plain old lucky.  I made a comment last year that I thought Jen Klien would get run out of Michigan because I thought she was a TERRIBLE X's and O's coach (saw her at many ODP/regional trainings through the years) and they had a hell of a run.
> 
> One old college football coach once said (paraphrasing) that you can have the best coach on a team full of unathletic people and will have the same results.  On the flip side, you can have a coach who's a GREAT recruiter and subpar coach and he/she will do wonders.  I think that college soccer is full of subpar coaches that can recruit.  It's no wonder why Stanford, UNC, UCLA, Duke, Virginia, Florida State have are always in the mix.  Great location with great college life AND more importantly, pretty good degree after all is said and done.  Who wouldn't be chompiin at the bit to go to one of these schools??


Jen Klein was the reason they did as well as they did at SC.  How are the X's and O's at SC now?  They have been playing donkey ball for the last 2 years.


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> Excellent hire.  Great coach, excellent rep.   The fact that he's a GK coach is, IMHO, advantageous as well for all perspectives of the game.


"Excellent hire, great coach..." and this is because he has been the head coach of what team?


----------



## Swoosh

dk_b said:


> I think he’s being kept on


I heard he might have gone to Oregon State?  Since they lost Ruiz.


----------



## Swoosh

dk_b said:


> So whom do you hire in the pac 12? Or, at least, who appears on your list of target candidates?


For the Pac12, I for one would only hire someone with minimum of 3 years of head coaching, or associate head coaching experience, just enough to have some sort of clue as to what they are about as a head coach.  Just my opinion.


----------



## SoccerJones

pulguita said:


> Jen Klein was the reason they did as well as they did at SC.  How are the X's and O's at SC now?  They have been playing donkey ball for the last 2 years.


I've always thought that USC beat people with pure athleticism, not with their technical play.  I would argue that MOST of the top 25 teams are in the same ship, although it's transitioning (slowly) to a more technical and possession type of game.  At Michigan, she's done a good job of doing both, but when the chips are down, it's "donkey ball" all the way.  USC lost to the eventual national champs 3-2 so donkey ball is doing well, i suppose. lol  

As I said before, if you get good players you can be a sub par coach and still be successful.  But get good players AND have someone good at the helm, and it's the perfect combo.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pacific Names Ed Moore as Head Women’s Soccer Coach - University of the Pacific
					

STOCKTON, Calif. – University of the Pacific director of athletics Janet Lucas announced Friday the hiring of Ed Moore as the new women's soccer head coach. He becomes




					pacifictigers.com


----------



## warrior49

Nicole van Dyke from Penn going to UW.


----------



## dk_b

warrior49 said:


> Nicole van Dyke from Penn going to UW.


good hire. Head coaching experience. Pac-12 experience. Exceptionally nice person.


----------



## dk_b

Gonna add an aside:

the turnover at D1 schools is so interesting.  The number of programs that originally recruited my kid who now have different coaches as she prepares to finish HS and start college is not insignificant and I’m guessing others have similar experiences. In one case, the coach who was there has been replaced by a coach who was interested in her for a different school.  Maybe what’s more interesting is the stability - not the ones where there is a consistent track record of success (Stanford, UNC, FSU, Santa Clara, UCLA, USC, etc) because that is somewhat obvious - but rather programs with little consistency where coaches have remained beyond a full recruiting cycle (I won’t mention any specific programs).  This is observational and does go to point that many make - commit to the school and athletic dept as much or more than to the coach.


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> Gonna add an aside:
> 
> the turnover at D1 schools is so interesting.  The number of programs that originally recruited my kid who now have different coaches as she prepares to finish HS and start college is not insignificant and I’m guessing others have similar experiences. In one case, the coach who was there has been replaced by a coach who was interested in her for a different school.  Maybe what’s more interesting is the stability - not the ones where there is a consistent track record of success (Stanford, UNC, FSU, Santa Clara, UCLA, USC, etc) because that is somewhat obvious - but rather programs with little consistency where coaches have remained beyond a full recruiting cycle (I won’t mention any specific programs).  This is observational and does go to point that many make - commit to the school and athletic dept as much or more than to the coach.


Along that line of thought - make friends with the top assistant coach at colleges you visit.  They might get a head coaching job somewhere else next year and be looking for immediate signings to prove their worth.


----------



## Soccer4evr

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pacific Names Ed Moore as Head Women’s Soccer Coach - University of the Pacific
> 
> 
> STOCKTON, Calif. – University of the Pacific director of athletics Janet Lucas announced Friday the hiring of Ed Moore as the new women's soccer head coach. He becomes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pacifictigers.com


I would say this is a great hire by UOP. They can only trend upwards and even if the job is a stepping stone it should help his resume. Though I would have to add that I'm not sure UOP belongs in the WCC maybe the WAC and move SU to the WCC.


----------



## UOP

Soccer4evr said:


> I would say this is a great hire by UOP. They can only trend upwards and even if the job is a stepping stone it should help his resume. Though I would have to add that I'm not sure UOP belongs in the WCC maybe the WAC and move SU to the WCC.


Uop definitely belongs in the WCC.

Men’s soccer kicked ass and made the tournament 3x with 2 kids drafted in the MLS.  Regularly beat Pac-12 schools.
Women’s and men’s basketball doing well.
Other sports around .500

Women’s soccer has struggled since leaving the Big West.  Coleman fell behind in the recruiting game and got complacent.   Leyland then hired an under qualified coach who had a losing record at Delaware St.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

What’s the hold up at St Mary’s naming a new coach?   Salary?


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> What’s the hold up at St Mary’s naming a new coach?   Salary?


Your "breaking news" has become so reliable that when I saw an alert on this, I immediately thought, "Gaels?"

I think that is a really difficult place to staff for women's sports and to recruit compared to other similar schools. Yes, they got it right with Ratcliffe but that is the exception that proves the rule. I know Moraga really well (grew up w/in the sounds of the bells) and it's a beautiful campus and Randy Bennett has build something exciting with men's hoops but not sure that can be replicated in women's soccer at present. So I doubt it is $$$ but simply finding the right candidate who wants to use it as a bridge or, maybe, a last stop. Neither is particularly inspiring if you want to build a program. I hope they do find the right hire - I know some players who are there and others who have committed and I want them to have as great an experience as is possible. (it is also such a pleasant venue to watch a game - seeing SCU or BYU or Pepp in a competitive game there . . . a delightful way to spend a couple of hours)


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> What’s the hold up at St Mary’s naming a new coach?   Salary?


Interviewees keep getting lost trying to find the campus.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WSOC | Matoso Hires Romagnolo to Lead Women's Soccer Program - SMC California Athletics
					

Saint Mary's College Vice President for Intercollegiate Athletics Mike Matoso announced today the hire of Theresa Romagnolo as the new head women's soccer coach




					smcgaels.com
				




Big hire for SMC.  The WCC just got a lot tougher.


----------



## Soccer4evr

WOW! How'd Saint Mary's pull that one off? Nice hire!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Soccer4evr said:


> WOW! How'd Saint Mary's pull that one off? Nice hire!


Not a deep team there but coaching can do wonders.  

Guessing she wanted to get back to the Bay Area and could be positioning herself to grab the Stanford or Cal job if Ratclife takes a US Soccer job or Neil gets axed.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Two asst. coaches from successful D1 programs head to LMU and Pacific (both young teams w talent)

Established winning coach heads to SMC.

 Will be a battle for spots 4 to 6.


----------



## SoccerJones

man, that is a GREAT hire.  She did a good job at ND.  Lets hope she can recruit to Moraga like she could to south bend.  Best of luck!


----------



## HoopsCoach

SoccerJones said:


> man, that is a GREAT hire.  She did a good job at ND.  Lets hope she can recruit to Moraga like she could to south bend.  Best of luck!


I"ve heard nothing but good things about her.  My daughter's soccer mate was recruited to ND when she was the head coach and decided to go to Cal after she resigned.  I hope she gets good results in her first year but will take some time to get it rolling.  How good are the returners and incoming freshman?


----------

